# *ahem*



## PhantomTTS (Jul 7, 2009)

I've been lurking for a while now - 5 ish months or thereabouts. Placed my order back in June and received my shiney new car about a week ago. I'm now the proud owner of a metallic black TTS  The only photos I have are on my iphone which really do not do it justice so when I get round to giving it a wash I'll take some proper shots!

I have to say, this site seems a wealth of information... 'tis great!


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome, you couldn't be in a better place


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome time to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

